# Steps on how to attach jpeg photo and display in thread.



## iCreek

Here are some steps on how to attach pictures(s), and have them display in your thread. You must have the jpeg image sized less than 300KB and resized resolution of 640x480, 800x600 etc. so it is not to large creating scroll bars to the right and left. Just use your favorite image editing software to resize your picture prior to posting. These steps are for people using Microsoft Internet Explorer, not sure about other Browsers, Mozilla, Opera, etc.

Please note you have to have the picture file(s) located on your computer, basically you have to know where the picture files are, example c:\documents and settings\user\My Pictures, or f:\pictures\ (thumb drive), etc.

*Step 1*
Create a New Thread or Reply to an existing Thread. Type whatever text you want in your post, and when you are ready to post a picture *select the paper clip icon to attach picture*.







*Step 2*
The below image then appears, and you *Browse to the picture file on your computer *or thumb drive, and press *Upload*. If you want multiple images just browse to each image and Upload. Basically find the picture(s) you want to post. My example I just did one picture file.






*Step 3*
You then have the picture(s) attached to your post, if you stop here and continue with your post the picture will just appear as a link at the bottom of your post. If you want the picture to display within your post, follow along with the next steps.

Then *click on the picture name*, yes it is a hypertext link that should popup a new Browser window and display the image.






*Step 4*
You should then see the image display in a new Browser window, if you don't might check to see if you have a popup blocker installed, disable it temporarily to continue. If you see the picture like the below image, *highlight the url address bar, and Edit / Copy or I just highlight with dragging my left mouse click, then right click my mouse and select Copy*. You can then close 'x' this popup window.






*Step 5*
Should be back in your normal 'new thread' or 'reply' posting, Move the cursor to a new line in your post, this is where you want to display the image(s), *Select the 'Yellow Mountain' Insert Image icon *like the below image. If you have multiple images, find your Attach Image floating window and repeat the clicking on image and copy each picture url and follow steps 3-8. You have to click on the Yellow Mountain, insert image for each picture file.






*Step 6*
A little popup window will appear, assuming you are using Microsoft's Interent Explorer, it looks like the below image. I just leave the http:// highlighted move to Step 7 (past the url into this window)






*Step 7*
In this popup window you can *select Edit / Paste* from the top Browser bar, *or right click in box over http:// and select Paste*. It should then look like the below image. You are pasting the picture url into this window, then press OK.






*Step 8*
You should then see the inserted code like the below image, you can *then Submit* or Preview, then Sumbit your post like you normally do. The End Result should look like the last image below, an attached picture and the picture displayed in your post.






The End.


----------



## Bl8tant

THANK YOU for taking the time to explain the procedure. The screenshots are very helpful. I hope others will see this and follow along.


----------



## Rickytree

Man I am so lost! Going to keep trying.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Can we change this to the you post it we'll try to fix it picture thread...I think it is easier to try to fix pictures then explain how to post them...Then people that have posted can use the qoute and edit to see the difference...


----------



## johnsmth15

*Thanks for the help*

hey dude, thnx for such help, 
John avaya training


----------



## quackmaster

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrick c

is 3.30kb bigger than 300.00kb??? cant upload my pics?


----------



## stihlhead

*Step 7*
In this popup window you can *select Edit / Paste* from the top Browser bar, *or right click in box over http:// and select Paste*. It should then look like the below image. You are pasting the picture url into this window, then press OK.






*Step 8*
You should then see the inserted code like the below image, you can *then Submit* or Preview, then Sumbit your post like you normally do. The End Result should look like the last image below, an attached picture and the picture displayed in your post.






The End.[/QUOTE]

I just found out if you do as it says in #7 the way you copy and paste may leave you with two http://'s in the box. One needs erased.

When I was trying to post pictures I would end up with an address that was something like http://http://www. This would end up with a red "x" in a box and no picture. Need to make sure when you paste into the #7 popup window there is only one http:// in the box not two.


----------



## wvlogger

What would happen if you skipped step 7?


----------



## FLEX MEANSTREET

*Posting Pic. Question*

I understand how to post the pictures but how do you set it up so when someone reads my post the image is already open and visible? So they do not have to click to open the image. Thanks


----------



## FLEX MEANSTREET

Thanks for the help ICREEK!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## komatsuvarna

First test drive.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Ah Just seen the edit. OK second test drive!!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

REP SENT!!!!


----------



## ctrees4$

:censored::bang: trying again!!




Wow.. I finally got it


----------



## ctrees4$

Going for the gold metal!


----------



## ctrees4$

TreeCo said:


> You almost have it down but if you reduce your photos to 800x600 you will not stretch the screen.



Thanks for the input...that sounds like another rainy day project,


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## Mac B.

*Test picture*

026

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160604&stc=1&d=1291498278


----------



## banshee67

JUST GIVE Up!


----------



## banshee67

Mac B. said:


> 026
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160604&stc=1&d=1291498278









1. copy image location
2. press image button at top of box you type in
3. paste image location in box
4. press enter


----------



## Mac B.

Thanks "GENIUS" I learned how to do it with out your help.


----------



## banshee67

Mac B. said:


> Thanks "GENIUS" I learned how to do it with out your help.



not yet you havnt! nice lookin 044 though!


----------



## Podaltura

Sorry guys, but I can´t understand how to put the images in this new forum. Can anybody explain it like in the first of this tread? Thank you. (I really don´t like the new forum...)


----------



## banshee67

you insert images on the *new* forum the same way as the *old* forum


----------



## komatsuvarna

Its a lot different for me. I copied this from another thread that got me straight.


Figured out the "one step" process. After you have uploaded you picture you need to click "Preview Post" and it will display the post as it will be seen in the thread. Right click on your pic, under "attached images", and select "copy link location". After that you just use the "insert image" as you always have, just click on the URL box and then paste. Like I said only one step, give or take a few steps.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

This sucks. If I can figure it out....I can give a better description on how to do it than I have read so far.


----------



## Rickytree

pull up the pic then click on address then copy. then click on insert image, paste address. Hope this helps some..


----------



## Rickytree

tree MDS said:


>


 
Wood that be a Sugar Maple?


----------



## treevet

TreeCo said:


>


 
thanks Dan, I had one of those for a few years that was made in the 50's. All wheel drive dump buggy. Still workin on the embed. When I click on the copy it doesn't work. I'll get it eventually.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Dave, this is where I copy the address:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I guess my post above would depend on what browser you're using though.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Ok, here is what it would look like with internet explorer:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Here is the "insert image" icon:


----------



## mizzou

View attachment 177274


it worked!!!!


----------



## treevet

sorry, not if you were trying to embed. wish somebody that was good at describing things (like I am) would describe this process in detail without generalizing anything or taking any steps for granted.

I gave up a while ago with everything I read that did not work.


----------



## 4seasons

*something changed*

I dont know if it is the new site format, or my new browser but the old method isnt working now. The upload window doesn't have a browse button to go find a picture now.


----------



## john taliaferro

*home made mill*

my design


----------



## 72thing

*Test pic*

Contra S AV






Yay! I did it!

Will


----------



## cord arrow

View attachment 198243


----------



## woodworkorange

just testing


----------



## hydro2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mingo

testView attachment 201586


----------



## mingo

test 2View attachment 201592


----------



## chopmistchopper

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=205717&d=1320458411


----------



## chopmistchopper

*test*




test








now i just need to learn to resize pics


----------



## Garmins dad

View attachment 213004


here trying



Not sure how that happened


----------



## Mac B.

Picture test


----------



## Mac B.

againView attachment 217207


----------



## Lancelwh

*test*

just trying to figure this embed thing out...


----------



## Lancelwh

a


----------



## lone wolf

I can get them in link form but not already opened on the page I am om a Mac can anyone help with this?


----------



## acme0007

*Trying pics*

Different window opens from AS.[View attachment 218213
]
View attachment 218216


----------



## acme0007

acme0007 said:


> Different window opens from AS.[View attachment 218213
> ]
> View attachment 218216



Now what ? tried several different things. DDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM


----------



## bass_on_tap




----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I refuse to take the time to do all that. 

If I really need to put up a pic, I'll put it up on the computer, take a pic with my phone and tapatalk will put it up for me..


----------



## acme0007

bass_on_tap said:


>



Now how in the hell did you do that?


----------



## lone wolf

acme0007 said:


> Now how in the hell did you do that?



Honey locust?


----------



## acme0007

NO, big Silver Maple. How did you get the pic to show up ?:bang:


----------



## OlympicYJ

Doin a test. How do I get these pics to show up in the post?


----------



## treevet

OlympicYJ said:


> Doin a test. How do I get these pics to show up in the post?


----------



## treevet

I pm'ed olympic and anyone else I will try to help on pm


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Thanks Tree Vet, will pass it on too.

"You can do it other ways but try this...

After you posted you last post and get the....

treedemo.jpg in dark green print

left click on that to get the picture to come up

go to top of screen and right click on the address of that picture

click "copy"

go back to your post and go to bottom and left click on "edit post"

at the bottom of the post to be edited right click on the cursor and 

left click on copy

when the address of your picture comes up at the bottom of the post

at the beginning and end of that post on either side of the picture address put *open bracket *IMG] in front of copied URL
then put [/IMG] on end of copied URL

then left click on "save" 

and embedded picture should come up in post " [QUOTE TreeVet]

Had to mdifiy Quote as actual in front embeded instructions 
Paul


----------



## OlympicYJ

Holy crap that seems pretty complicated lol is there an easier way? lol


----------



## singinwoodwackr

clearing the trail...took all 42" of the bar 














wee, it worked! what a pain to post images, though


----------



## treevet

can't imagine that peavy working on those pieces


----------



## singinwoodwackr

treevet said:


> can't imagine that peavy working on those pieces



bone dry pine on a slight downhill...and my dad helped. 
Once we got it started it rolled down and off the road


----------



## treevet

singinwoodwackr said:


> bone dry pine on a slight downhill...and my dad helped.
> Once we got it started it rolled down and off the road




You looked good standing there with it and nobody will likely know that but me. :msp_thumbup:

ps...how old is dad?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

treevet said:


> You looked good standing there with it and nobody will likely know that but me. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> ps...how old is dad?


83 for another couple of months


----------



## treevet

Looks like a good man and a rough customer! Tell him "hi" from the old timers at ArboristSite. Hey I was feeling old yesterday at 63 after 8 hours in full sun and 100 degree heat after 3 days of a 101 degree temperature flu but....feel a little younger after seeing him out there. 

cheers. Maybe he would like to see this. An old former climbing friend of mine.

View attachment 243566


----------



## singinwoodwackr

treevet said:


> Looks like a good man and a rough customer! Tell him "hi" from the old timers at ArboristSite. Hey I was feeling old yesterday at 63 after 8 hours in full sun and 100 degree heat after 3 days of a 101 degree temperature flu but....feel a little younger after seeing him out there.
> 
> cheers. Maybe he would like to see this. An old former climbing friend of mine.
> 
> View attachment 243566



wow, still climbing at that age...amazing!


----------



## jefflovstrom

singinwoodwackr said:


> wow, still climbing at that age...amazing!



eah, but it made him an #######!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## singinwoodwackr

jefflovstrom said:


> eah, but it made him an #######!


opcorn:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

treevet said:


> Looks like a good man and a _rough customer_!


1st Marine Div. Inchon, Korea...only one in his squad to make it home.


----------



## mikey517

*another test try*


----------



## Mac88

*I got a question for ya*

I have no problem posting pics in a thread. But how in blazes do you attach one to a PM?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Mac88 said:


> I have no problem posting pics in a thread. But how in blazes do you attach one to a PM?



you have a pm


----------



## Mac88

singinwoodwackr said:


> you have a pm



Thank you sir. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm sure that'll fix it. Just needed an explanation. Thanks again.


----------



## mountainmandan




----------



## Garmins dad

test
View attachment 253411


well this is as good as it gets from me i guess....


----------



## Dad2FourWI

Let's give this a test

View attachment 255537


Did this work?!?!


----------



## Dad2FourWI

Test number two...







how about this one?


----------



## Dad2FourWI

Another attempt...






Success???


----------



## Dad2FourWI

Yes! Success... before I forget (yes, I am old!) I had better try this again!....






Note to self and others...

1. Add the pictures as attachments
2. Preview the post
3. Click on each attachment (one at a time)
4. Copy the URL/http address of each pic (one at a time)
5. Close the the attachment picture and go back to the post PREVIEW
6. Go down to the actual post (the preview is above the editable post area)
7. Go into the text area and determine where I want the picture (yes... for each picture)
8. Click on the "tree icon"/Insert Image and use the URL option
9. Paste the URL/http address (copied in step 4 above)
... AND ... UN-select the defaulted option
[x]Retrieve remote file and reference locally ==> [ ]Retrieve remote file and reference locally

This needs to be done for each in-line pic and it works for me with FireFox 15... what is the old saying... YMMV (your mileage may vary) depending upon your browser, etc... Good luck!!!

Cheers!
-Dad2FourWI


----------



## motobike

*Indian*


----------



## Dad2FourWI

Test on pic insert without attaching...






Did this work???


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hmmm.... how'd this work ... ?

View attachment 258593





Thanks Steve NW WI, finally got around to re-reading the instructions PROPERLY and figuring this out !


----------



## mikey517

Test with tapatalk
View attachment 262318



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pa Pa Jack

*Just a test on a Imac.*

This is just a test on my apple.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack

Another test.


----------



## winland

Trying to remember...


Ol' Yeller 






I think I did it.


----------



## macpolski

*Stick testing*






View attachment 269996


----------



## woods works

1st test, track?

View attachment 270487


----------



## Vangellis

View attachment 272948
View attachment 272949


Testing


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

*test*

test


----------



## Dad2FourWI

*Does this work?*

I forget how this works.... following old instructions...<grin!>


Pic here




End picture

Did this work?


----------



## burningwood

> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/293911d1367856843-100_6744-jpg
> 1. copy image location
> 2. press image button at top of box you type in
> 3. paste image location in box
> 4. press enter


View attachment 293911


----------



## burningwood

http://http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/293911d1367856843-100_6744-jpg


----------



## burningwood

burningwood said:


> http://http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/293911d1367856843-100_6744-jpg


View attachment 294078

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=294078&stc=1&d=1367933039


----------



## Podaltura

View attachment 309659


----------



## Podaltura

View attachment 309660
View attachment 309660


----------



## Podaltura




----------



## jeff taswelder

Hope this worked.


----------



## jeff taswelder

View attachment 310298
please work


----------



## nyhof

*test*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=311734&stc=1&d=1377613324


----------



## jwilly

I'm running Windows 7 and my screen doesn't look any thing like the screen shots posted with the tips.

I can get the thumbnails attached but can't get any bigger photos?


----------



## jeff taswelder

It works


----------



## jwilly

Try some pictures again.

Some views from my seat in the loader.


----------



## hedge hog

test


----------



## hedge hog

test


----------



## Saddle Mander

Hmmm... I asked for advice on a thread and everyone said "post pics". Glad to have this thread to learn the magic.


----------



## Saddle Mander

Partial success. I will try again.


----------



## Saddle Mander

Getting better. Now I will try that "thumbnail" option.




Now I will try a second pic. (I sure hope no one is subscribed to this thread!)


----------



## Saddle Mander

Yeah, baby! I think I got it!

Big thanks to the OP!


----------



## millbilly

I am trying to post


----------



## millbilly

millbilly said:


> I am trying to post


----------



## Jeffk119

Test





Jeffk


----------



## 4xpuller

Test. Wicked Work Saw 562XP.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## hayboy

I guess this over my 66 yr old head Every time I get the box that says insert url, I'v cut copied and tried to paste till I'v ran out of paste, and all I get is the flashing mouse location icon..


----------



## Grizzly Adams

There is no paperclip, i.e. attachement icon. What do I do?


----------



## Grizzly Adams

[/IMG]


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Grizzly Adams said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Grizzly Adams

banshee67 said:


> you insert images on the *new* forum the same way as the *old* forum


How? There is no paperclip icon.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Now I am feeling stupid.
I finally figured it out.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

This is easy. This thread should be deleted and new instructions posted in the OP>


----------



## Grizzly Adams




----------



## Grizzly Adams

Test. Text on this side. 
And test on this side.

Then, one below this text.


This is sooo easy.


----------



## hayboy

I still feel stupid


----------



## Grizzly Adams

hayboy said:


> I still feel stupid


Do you have it figured out yet??

Forget all the previous instructions.
To the right of the "Post Reply" button, there is a "Upload a File" button. That is the NEW paperclip(attachment) function.
Click on the "Upload a File".
Find the picture on your computer that you want to post. Click on it. Then click on the "Open" button.
The photo will upload. Then you have the choice to show an 'thumbnail' or the 'full image' before you click on "Post Reply"


----------



## hayboy

I bow to u MR ADAMS This is what was left after we delievered 114 loads to "in need of" people See Ethelsville Ministry post in firewood forum. Thanks again


----------



## Grizzly Adams

[YT]WolPsDoUaCE[/YT]


----------



## ray benson




----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Goomba moomba


----------



## jwilly

trying


----------



## Porcupine Rider

testing only


----------



## Kroll

Just testing
still testing

Test


----------



## abbott295

Test


----------



## pghsteelworker

Picture test.


----------



## jayh56757




----------



## mark2496

Did it work?


----------



## R DeLawter

mark2496 said:


> View attachment 535116
> 
> 
> Did it work?


Beautiful


----------



## Tom Crosthwaite

useful for newbies like me http://trickytreesolutions.com/


----------



## SeMoTony

treevet said:


> sorry, not if you were trying to embed. wish somebody that was good at describing things (like I am) would describe this process in detail without generalizing anything or taking any steps for granted.
> 
> I gave up a while ago with everything I read that did not work.



I just go to the store my phone came from and say someting like "how?"


----------



## SeMoTony

chopmistchopper said:


> *test*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need to learn to resize pics


I just need to find a way to open IMG N c what ls there


----------



## SeMoTony

Pa Pa Jack said:


> *Just a test on a Imac.*
> 
> This is just a test on my apple.


Is dat one o dem alien deers from differing space?


----------



## redmond ridge

test pic upload


----------

